# 【Giveaway】OFFICIALLY RELEASED! VOOPOO Drag 2 platinum & Drag mini platinum



## VOOPOO (19/3/19)

VOOPOO Drag 2 platinum & Drag mini platinum are now officially released!

Brand new Craftsmanship.
Non-fading & Scratch-proof Platinum Shell
More Delicate, Comprehensively proceeding

DRAG 2 PLATINUM, born to stand out.
DRAG mini PLATINUM, pocket power beast.

#Giveaway
Wanna one for free?

How to enter:
1. Mention 3+ friends.
2. Comment with the reason why you wanted it.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## lesvaches (19/3/19)

@StompieZA @RainstormZA @Dela Rey Steyn
i want it because it’s beautiful!!. it’s precious to me, my precious...

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (19/3/19)

@Constantbester @Juan_G @Hooked 

It looks sleek and elegant with its shiny polished frame!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## StompieZA (19/3/19)

@lesvaches @RainstormZA @Dela Rey Steyn

Love the platinum mirror finish and rounded edges, @VOOPOO has done a great job with the new version!!

The reason i want one is simple.....Its an awesome vape!!!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Mollie (19/3/19)

@StompieZA, @Hooked, @lesvaches

The drag mini will be for my fiancée she need a new mod thanks

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## RainstormZA (19/3/19)

1. @CashKat88 @Lawrence A @MRHarris1

2. Oh my! Look at those colours. Green is definitely in my ballpark, reminds me of Spring when things start going green.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## ddk1979 (19/3/19)

1. @Supriyono , @Tanja , @Tashy

2. Really looks elegant and I love the platinum mirror finish and rounded edges


.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## MRHarris1 (19/3/19)

1. @Muttaqeen @Nicholas Jones @NOOB

2. The platinum finish make the whole device appear as high-end device and makes it standout in a crowd

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## ddk1979 (19/3/19)

@VOOPOO , when is the closing date ?

.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Juan_G (19/3/19)

@Paul33 @Faheem777 @Wade McDonald 

I need a mod that will make me feel like a millionaire with that amazing Platinum look!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Humbolt (19/3/19)

@lesvaches @RainstormZA @Hooked 

perfect size for out and about

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## ShamZ (19/3/19)

@StompieZA @RainstormZA @Constantbester 
I think it has a beautiful finish and lovely form factor!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## dunskoy (19/3/19)

VOOPOO said:


> 1. Mention 3+ friends.


@Largo @La_Navidad @Supriyono @Resistance @hot.chillie35 


VOOPOO said:


> 2. Comment with the reason why you wanted it.


Because Drag 2 and Drag mini are the top mods of 2018. And their platinum version will be in the top in 2019. I really like the products of Voopoo, the quality of the product and the genius of ideas at the highest level!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Largo (19/3/19)

VOOPOO said:


> Mention 3+ friends.


 @Room Fogger @La_Navidad @Timwis



VOOPOO said:


> Comment with the reason why you wanted it.


I like the cool design of the VOOPOO.
4400mAh built-in battery in th DRAG mini is excellent!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## FeeDeere (19/3/19)

@Adephi @RainstormZA @Al3x
These look amazing, love the platinum finish.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Room Fogger (19/3/19)

@Cornelius @vicTor @lesvaches 
Really good looking mod, and those finishes are exquisite.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## M.Adhir (19/3/19)

@Room Fogger @Hakhan @Constantbester 
Because somewhere, a silver reload rta needs a shiny hard hitting mod to live on

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Adephi (19/3/19)

@BATMAN @Batmans Trainer @polla 

Would love to have some ";" juice in a voopoo

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Asterix (19/3/19)

@FeeDeere @KUDU @Max 

Good looking mod and Voopoo seems to have a large following.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (19/3/19)

@Raindance @MrGSmokeFree @Puff the Magic Dragon @Moerse Rooikat 
Love the shiny finish

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (19/3/19)

@Faiyaz Cheulkar @Raindance @MrGSmokeFree 

Another great Voopoo mod with the Gene chip.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (19/3/19)

@Faiyaz Cheulkar , @Bulldog , @Puff the Magic Dragon 

I want one  this mod looks AWESOME

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Jengz (20/3/19)

I want it because a drag has always been on the list and this looks like it sorts out the issues with the paint! Plus it's stunning!

@Hooked @JB1987 @Nadim_Paruk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Saintjie (20/3/19)

Mirror finish, no need to worried about paint, @VOOPOO signature resin panel ( that purple and blue one looks the tits , die hard gene chip. Awesome device from voopoo. 

@BATMAN @Max @NOOB

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Cornelius (20/3/19)

@Room Fogger @JurgensSt @antonherbst 

I would like one as it looks like it can restore my faith in the Drag. Hopeful that the paint issues has been solved

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Raindance (20/3/19)

@Puff the Magic Dragon @Bulldog @MrGSmokeFree 

It’s free.

Regards

Reactions: Like 9 | Funny 1


----------



## Hakhan (20/3/19)

@Scouse45 @Akash @spiv 

never owned a drag and would like to see what the hype is all about.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## La_Navidad (20/3/19)

@dunskoy @Largo @hot.chillie35 

These are really outstanding mods, those colors look brilliant, I love patterns like these on resin plates. The hardware is also top-rated, gene chip is cool,
great job, @VOOPOO and thanks for the contest!

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (20/3/19)

@hot.chillie35
@Largo
@dunskoy
The drag... Something I have not had the fortune to experience one. Hopefully the drag 2 will find its way to me so I can also experience Voopoo magic!

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (22/3/19)

One awesome looking mod with awesome features. It would be nice prancing around with it. Voopoo drag 2!!!

@Resistance
@dunskoy 
@Supriyono

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Constantbester (23/3/19)

@Cor @Friep @Jp1905 

The OG VooPoo Drag was an amazing mod so the Drag 2 must be even beter. I would really like a Drag 2 because it looks just a durable as the OG Drag, and it also looks amazing

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Vapessa (23/3/19)

@Max
@CaliGuy @lesvaches

I would love these devices as I have never used a VOOPOO device before... 
The DRAG 2 Platinum - looks like it's definitely born to stand out and the
DRAG mini Platinum - looks like it is definitely a pocket power beast.

I Love the colours.... So Beautiful... Especially the Platinum Purple (Aurora) and the Platinum Ink... So Cool. 

Also love the FIT Mode that has been introduced and the Non-fading & Scratch-proof Platinum Shells... Well done and Thanks for the chance

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Juan_G (23/3/19)

@Paul33 @Faheem777 @Mahir 
I would love to own the New Platinum Drag because the shininess will stand out wherever I take it! 

Bling Bling!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Max (23/3/19)

@Caramia @Hooked @RainstormZA

Awesome Opportunity and I think that the http://www.voopoo.com/drag2-platinum is a Brilliant designed and Crafted Mod for the entire Vaping community.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Supriyono (27/3/19)

@hot.chillie35 @dunskoy @ddk1979 @Crockett
i want drag 2 platinum kit because it looks beast, interesting, great design, shiny and it comes with Gene.FIT chip that took 15months in R&D.

i want it because i never have Voopoo products (and i hope this is the first one) 

i want it because it looks cool to show it to my friends when we are hangout, especially with that platinum and multiple resin plates

Good luck to all and thank you for the chance @VOOPOO

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (27/3/19)

It's a stunningly sxc mod. I would love to own a @VOOPOO product especially the drag 2 platinum kit

@Resistance , @La_Navidad, @Humbolt

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Elmien (27/3/19)

@titusmagnificus @MrGSmokeFree @daniel craig 

I like the look of this mod and everyone seems to love all the DRAG mods that have been released so far. I think it will be a good addition to my small vaping collection.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## titusmagnificus (27/3/19)

@lesbaches @ddk1979 @Juan_G

Like platinum and green. Seems to be advanced, secure and confortable


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## VOOPOO (27/3/19)

Thank you all for participating! Appreciate it very much
Congratulations to the winners
@ddk1979 for DRAG 2 Platinum
@Puff the Magic Dragon for DRAG mini Platinum

Please pm to claim your prizes and send your shipping address and phone number.
You are the lucky guys and in order to help more vapors, you need to review it after receive the products 

Good luck next time for other friends. VOOPOO really appreciate your concern~

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 8


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (27/3/19)

Damn, missed out again 

Congrats @Puff the Magic Dragon and @ddk1979 !!!

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## lesvaches (27/3/19)

congratulations @ddk1979 and @Puff the Magic Dragon!!

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 2


----------



## Humbolt (27/3/19)

Congrats guys!
What an awesome prize, enjoy!

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Asterix (27/3/19)

Congratulations winners!! Enjoy the prizes!

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (27/3/19)

Thank you so much @VOOPOO , really looking forward to trying out this awesome looking mod 
PM sent 

Also, thanks to everyone for the compliments.

.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (27/3/19)

Thanks to @VOOPOO . The DRAG mini Platinum is a fantastic prize. I can't wait to receive it.

Thanks to all the congratulatory messages. You guys are really good natured by being nice to someone who may have taken the prize away from them.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6


----------



## Max (27/3/19)

Congrats to @ddk1979 and @Puff the Magic Dragon - Awesome and enjoy.

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 2


----------



## RuanK (27/3/19)

@StompieZA @Dela Rey Steyn @RainstormZA 

I need a new setup, and this looks absolutely amazing - I will be the envy of all.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## StompieZA (27/3/19)

Congratulations guys!!

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 2


----------



## RainstormZA (27/3/19)

Congrats, guys! Enjoy your new toys

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 2


----------



## Resistance (27/3/19)

congratulations @ddk1979 and @Puff the Magic Dragon!!
And thanks @VOOPOO for the chance

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (27/3/19)

Congratulations @Puff the Magic Dragon and @ddk1979

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 2


----------



## Vapessa (28/3/19)

Well done
@ddk1979
@Puff the Magic Dragon
Enjoy your new VOOPOO prizes

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 2


----------



## Constantbester (29/3/19)

Congrats @ddk1979 & @Puff the Magic Dragon hope you enjoy your prize

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## hot.chillie35 (30/3/19)

Congrats @Puff the Magic Dragon and @ddk1979 !!

Enjoy ur prizes!!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 2


----------

